# Scarbelly Memorial Smokeout.



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey everyone I know we are all in shock over the passing of our friend. I propose that we all fire up our smokers over the weekend in honor of Gary.

I hope you all join me in this. I think Gary would be pleased with us doing this for him. Please post Qview and if you have a Gary story please post that as well. Im sure when Kathy sees all the love we had for him she will be pleased.

Brian


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2012)

Great idea. I'm already planning on doing some chicken quarters and breast, so I'm in for sure.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in . 
Will start Saturday morning with the breakfast Chorizo he did at the So. Cal gathering.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm In ; Trish and I will be sending smoke to the "Smoke Gods" for Gary on Sat. also , We'll make it "pure 'TBS' ".

Gary will be pleased .

Kathy , we all share your grief and will miss him dearly; God's love to you .

Stan and Trish King.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a great idea Brian! I wasn't planning on smoking anything this weekend but I feel i need to now, maybe it will help with this depression I've been in all day. Maybe I'll do some of those wings he loved so much and/or a pizza, I know he loved his pizza oven and sharing pizza with friends.

I never met Gary in person but we talked on the phone and sent lot's of PM's and even though we never formally met I felt like he was a very close friend. I never thought I would feel the way I do now about someone I never even met. I've just been out of it today, I keep looking over at the "Who's Online" looking for his name and it's not there and I just feel empty.

Gary got me this job as a moderator and working with him and Alesia has been an awesome experience! I stay glued to SMF all the time and am always looking for Scarbelly to show up so I can read what he has to say. Whenever I would see him online I felt like we were right there together. I am going to miss him so much! This just isn't ever going to feel the same but I am going to keep at it and will always be thinking about him. Jeff don't ever let this forum go away, it will always be a constant reminder of Gary for me. He will live forever in all the threads and posts on here and I can go read his words anytime I want, and I'm sure I'll be reading a lot!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I'm in .
> Will start Saturday morning with the breakfast Chorizo he did at the So. Cal gathering.


That's Awesome Ed!!!


----------



## sound1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great Idea, I'm in.


----------



## meatinc (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be sending some TBS his way this weekend too!  What a great way to honor a man who has helped so many.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2012)

Im in

I met Gary & Kathy in Savannah awhile back. We laughed and ate some brunch at Hueys on river st.

Im just shocked as we all are as i spoke with him a few weeks ago.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 25, 2012)

Dang I have to work Sat and Sun :(, oh well he will be in my thoughts.  Plus we may be in the middle on Sun of a big storm.   It is a great idea too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2012)

RdKnB said:


> Dang I have to work Sat and Sun :(, oh well he will be in my thoughts.  Plus we may be in the middle on Sun of a big storm.   It is a great idea too.



Friday is the start of the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in, I have 2 pork butts and 2 racks of ribs to smoke as well as some cheese.  I will, with Scar's help, s end smoe TBS his way.  Steve


----------



## jp61 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great idea Brian! Unfortunately I'll be participating in thought only do to an upcoming medical procedure. RIP Gary.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2012)

Gary

Need your help once more buddy. Give hurricane Sandy a big push out further in the Atlantic so i can smoke a brisket flat for ya this weekend.













scarbrisk.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 25, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2012)

JP61 said:


> Great idea Brian! Unfortunately I'll be participating in thought only do to an upcoming medical procedure. RIP Gary.



Im sure Gary would understand.


----------



## snowave (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2012)

I hadn't planned on it.

Now it is on my agenda.

I bet Gary might like it if I added something from my bottle of Yoshidas in the fridge.

Maybe a few Chilis, too?

We have lost some great ones, but we smoke on!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in !!! Post to follow.........


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 25, 2012)

I also will be working this weekend, however, I just put on 2 pork butts for a friend. I don't see a problem including Scar in this smoke...

   Mike


----------



## ryan johnson (Oct 25, 2012)

Scarbelly, you will have an honorary smoke coming your way from Green Bay, WI this weekend!   have never met you, but you have been one of my favorite people to follow.  I have only been on the SMF website since this summer, but I have learned alot from you!  My prayers are with your family!


----------



## roller (Oct 25, 2012)

I`m in for sure. I will start my BB bacon in the morning and since Gary has been helping me make Mozzarella cheese from scratch I will be making some in his honor this weekend also..I know that Gary`s pillow in heaven will be made of Mozzarella cheese..He just loved it..I woke up this morning wondering why Gary was not on line..I still just can`t believe it...I just want his family to know that he was truly LOVED here on SMF  and that GOD truly needed him in Heaven..Your work is just beginning my friend !!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 26, 2012)

I am in if Sandy will let me. If the weather is junk I have some pulled pork and can make a mean pp pizza...........


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2012)

Count me in!  PGSmoker will be smokin' a turkey in honor of our brother smoker "Scarbelly".

Q-view to follow....

We are also expecting a big storm this weekend but I think I'll pull the WSM up onto the back porch and keep on smokin.

Bill


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 26, 2012)

And the *Scarbelly Memorial Smokeout*   has begun,,,,,

Day 1

Got up at 4:30 . Little dark outside. Got the coals going













IMAG0438.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 26, 2012






Starting Gary's  Memorial Smokeout here with 3 butts













IMAG0440.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 26, 2012






Got two butts on the top rack and one in a pan on the second

grate to catch all the juice from the 3 butts.













IMAG0442.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 26, 2012


----------



## frosty (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be doing mine on Sunday, and will raise a glass, and shed a tear for Gary.  God bless!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in.  I am going to the Jack for the judging class today.  I will stop by the butcher on the way home to honor Scar with TBS tomorrow.


----------



## chorizodahitman (Oct 26, 2012)

I logged on this morning to review a thread I posted three months ago about kahlua pork. I had ask for some tips and sure enough Scarbelly was the poster who gave me a link to someone who had smoked a butt this way years before. I am doing tha kahlua pork, and want to thank Scarbelly for his help and guidance. Tomorrow I will tip up a beer, and eat a sandwich for him!


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 26, 2012)

I wont be able to smoke anything since I'll be out of the state for a funeral, but I will load my AMNPS and light it before I leave tonight. The T.B.S. is for you Scarbelly. Rest in Peace.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Need to start packing this weekend to move but will leave the smoker out, ribs in the freezer will come out today to thaw out for the Sunday memorial smoke.

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in. Haven't dragged out the mini in a while, so tomorrow before Sandy arrives and screws everything up, I'll figure out something to smoke. This is a nice idea for a tribute, I'm sure Gary and his family appreciate it.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2012)

I have three racks of spares defrosting now...

Are we gonna post the q-view in this thread?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I have three racks of spares defrosting now...
> Are we gonna post the q-view in this thread?


 you can start your own or put it in this one. What ever you would like to do.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 26, 2012)

GREAT IDEA!!  I've only been apart of this forum for a short few years & in that time we have lost some great folks from Ron, Paul, Rich, & now Gary. I have a banquet Saturday, but Sunday,

IT'S ON!!!


----------



## roller (Oct 26, 2012)

I just can`t think about anything else we were going to try and get together in a couple of months when I go to Ca..My BB Bacon is in the smoker..God Bless You My Friend !!!!  Q-view to follow...

This ones for you Buddy !













010.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 26, 2012






Cold Smoker for 24hrs..













food10 001.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 27, 2012


















food10 002.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 27, 2012


















food10 003.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 27, 2012






RIP GARY !


----------



## nivekd (Oct 26, 2012)

Got this ready this morning and will be doin' it in honor of Scarbelly tomorrow...RIP Gary.













TriTip2.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Oct 26, 2012


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 26, 2012)

*I'm In !! Would not pass on this chance to honor him.*


----------



## diesel (Oct 26, 2012)

Very good idea.  Looks like chicken wings and maybe making up some pepperoni sausage.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2012)

Great idea!  I will be sending up some TBS as well!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know what but the Smoke will flow. Just before I got to this post I was sitting outside remembering the laughs and fun Gary and I had as we poked fun at each other. As God is my witness...I could smell Hickory!!! It was 11:00AM and I am the only smoker in my Apt complex! The only think I can say is, " Thank You for stopping by to say Good Bye my friend..." I am so sad this has happened. Too many that inspired and taught us so much have passed. There must be some Awesome Q at the Final Gathering...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 1 of Scarbelly Memorial Smokeout

After 7 hours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMAG0450.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 26, 2012


















IMAG0449.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 26, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking great.


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 26, 2012)

I am definitely in.....Last weekend I went up to meet my new Grandson (6 weeks old) and finally got to know my Son-in law who is a darn good cook, and also loves to smoke on his Big Green Egg..

I was going to do a smoke in Baby Burton's honor, doing a stuffed pork loin, fillet out and wrapped in bacon with I'm not sure what to stuff yet..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now after the change of events, I will call this, The* "Turn Smoke"*, in honor of a life lose and a new one beginning.

I wish I had the time to put a video together to honor this occasion, but I snatched this one from you-tube and thought is was appropriate.

I will put up the q-view when I'm done with the smoke.







*One life gone, another begins.....*













013.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Meet Burton*


----------



## nivekd (Oct 26, 2012)

Well done PaPa...and congrats on the new addition.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 26, 2012)

*RIP Gary...                    *






*Here you go buddy**                         *




*                        *













2012-10-26_19-36-57_400.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Into the MES w/apple*













2012-10-26_20-11-32_575.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Didn't have a choice*













2012-10-26_22-44-45_941.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Out of the oven*













2012-10-26_23-31-27_299.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Let's have a taste... *













2012-10-27_00-32-23_113.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 26, 2012






*Good Night Scarbelly, and thanks again for everything!*

*Simmons Family,*

*May the peace which comes from memories of love shared,*

*comfort you now and in the days ahead.*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking great guys. I know Gary would be honored with the showing you guys are giving him.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 27, 2012)

My memorial smoke is on..













DSC07052.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Oct 27, 2012


















DSC07053.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Oct 27, 2012


















DSC07054.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Oct 27, 2012






Sending the TBS your way...













DSC07055.JPG



__ pit 4 brains
__ Oct 27, 2012


----------



## gotarace (Oct 27, 2012)

Took out 2 racks of baby backs to smoke up in memory of Gary....By now i know he has a load of kids learning the finer points of cooking on the other side.


----------



## roller (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks great guys...Gary would be very proud...


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 27, 2012)

Since Gary's last comment to me was about my new Weber Mini and took a playful shot at the Yankees.  I decided to dedicate my inaugural smoke in the Mini to Gary.

Here it is chugging along (Yankee logo turned away out of respect for Gary).













IMG_2893.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Oct 27, 2012






And here are the BBQ chicken thighs.  Should be ready soon... 













IMG_2894.JPG



__ whtplainssmoker
__ Oct 27, 2012






Rest in peace Gary.  And thanks for all the comments and advice.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 27, 2012)

I decided to smoke up a baby back rib in honer of a great guy who I only knew for 5-6 months. We'll miss you Gary!

I think he picked this rack out for me cause it's the best looking, thick & meaty rib I've ever seen.













Screen Shot 2012-10-27 at 5.09.55 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Oct 27, 2012


















Screen Shot 2012-10-27 at 5.10.12 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Oct 27, 2012






_________________________

Finished. The best I've ever smoked.













Screen Shot 2012-10-29 at 6.04.45 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## nivekd (Oct 27, 2012)

This ones for you Gary...













TriTip8.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Oct 27, 2012


















TriTip9.jpg



__ nivekd
__ Oct 27, 2012


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 28, 2012)

For you Gary...

I started last night by brining a 17lb turkey in Slaughterhouse brine.













100_4132.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 28, 2012






Took it out this morning, rinsed it, patted it dry, and back into the fridge to dry out.













100_4134.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 28, 2012






Took it out of the fridge and rubbed 'im down with some creole butter (softened butter with cajun seasoning mixed in)













100_4137.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 28, 2012






Got 'im on the smoker at around 12:30 - Sandy (Frankenstorm) is visiting and blowing things around and it's raining now and cold. Having a few temp issues but finally coming up to temp and go the TBS













100_4140.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 28, 2012






More to come.  RIP Scarbelly - TBS to heaven for ya!

Just realized I had not completed my post...sorry folks.  Here are shots of the completed bird.

God Bless Gary & the Simmons family...













100_4142.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Nov 7, 2012


















100_4141.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Nov 7, 2012






What a beauty...and very tasty as well.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great everyone. I know Gary would be happy.


----------



## nabo4u (Oct 28, 2012)

In honor of scarbelly, I decided to smoke some chicken wings along with a whole chicken. I brined my chicken for 24 hours, then let it sit in the fridge overnight 





I then got the chicken wings ready using S2K9K's technique of injecting with a Frank' hot sauce/creole butter combo, and seasoned with creole seasoning 















I mixed butter with garlic powder and onion powder, rubbed it under the skin, and threw some creole seasoning on top





Here are the results










I haven't been on the forum long, but Scarbelly was very helpful whenever I had a question or any type of issue. I thought that what he and his wife did as far as educating children on cooking was remarkably admirable. It inspired me to bring my two young boys into the kitchen. 
RIP Scarbelly. My family's thoughts and prayers are with you and your family



Jose


----------



## hotnspicy (Oct 28, 2012)

I got on board & smoked up a pork shoulder & some ribs.  It was a  pretty funny day with 20-30 mph wind & rain.  The ribs were done about an hour ago & I am finishing the shoulder in the oven cause keeping temps up with this weather was getting annoying.  I think Scarbelly was with me cause the ribs were devoured before I even put any sauce on em!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great folks!!!!




~Martin


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 28, 2012)

So here is my Gary story:

I have been a lurker for a couple years until earlier this year I started to respond to posts and add my $.02. Over time I got more comfortable sharing what I knew. Then out of the blue one day I get a PM from Gary saying he had been watching me and wanted to talk with me about a great program. So I called Gary and we spoke for 2hrs about everything. It was like talking with a long lost friend. He told me in great detail about how he and his wife would open their home and hearts to the 4H Kids and share their passion for food and compassion for each other. To hear him talk about it I started to wonder who got more out of the program, the kids or Gary and his wife. Hard to say, but I do know that it was enjoyed by all. So he then went into talking about his pizza oven and his desire to create a dream kitchen, not just any dream kitchen, but an outdoor dream kitchen.... I was very jealous of what he was describing... But he wanted something that he and his family could enjoy together. We started to throw around different pizzas we have made. I told him of a pizza me and my daughters made together just days earlier. All he could say was "I need to try that!"

So Gary my friend here is your pizza........

Wheat Pizza Dough

Sweet BBQ Sauce

Aged Cheddar Cheese and Mozzarella Blend

Shaved Red Onion

House Made Pulled Pork

Baked 475 till bottom crisps (sorry no pizza oven yet! Did use my pizza stone...)

Once the pizza is done it is then topped with Fresh Arugula that has been tossed with Fresh Ground Black Pepper, Himalania Pink Salt, Organic California Extra Virgin Olive Oil and 18 Year Traditional Aged Balsamic Vinegar and it is allowed to wilt slightly before placed on the pizza.













Gary Pizza.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Oct 28, 2012






Rest In Peace my friend. You will be missed by all....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> So here is my Gary story:
> 
> I have been a lurker for a couple years until earlier this year I started to respond to posts and add my $.02. Over time I got more comfortable sharing what I knew. Then out of the blue one day I get a PM from Gary saying he had been watching me and wanted to talk with me about a great program. So I called Gary and we spoke for 2hrs about everything. It was like talking with a long lost friend. He told me in great detail about how he and his wife would open their home and hearts to the 4H Kids and share their passion for food and compassion for each other. To hear him talk about it I started to wonder who got more out of the program, the kids or Gary and his wife. Hard to say, but I do know that it was enjoyed by all. So he then went into talking about his pizza oven and his desire to create a dream kitchen, not just any dream kitchen, but an outdoor dream kitchen.... I was very jealous of what he was describing... But he wanted something that he and his family could enjoy together. We started to throw around different pizzas we have made. I told him of a pizza me and my daughters made together just days earlier. All he could say was "I need to try that!"
> 
> ...



He was a good family man. Thanks for your story and honoring Gary with this meal.


I have snack sticks in the smoker now that ill post about in a bit.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 28, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> So here is my Gary story:
> 
> I have been a lurker for a couple years until earlier this year I started to respond to posts and add my $.02. Over time I got more comfortable sharing what I knew. Then out of the blue one day I get a PM from Gary saying he had been watching me and wanted to talk with me about a great program. *So I called Gary and we spoke for 2hrs about everything. It was like talking with a long lost friend.* He told me in great detail about how he and his wife would open their home and hearts to the 4H Kids and share their passion for food and compassion for each other. To hear him talk about it I started to wonder who got more out of the program, the kids or Gary and his wife. Hard to say, but I do know that it was enjoyed by all. So he then went into talking about his pizza oven and his desire to create a dream kitchen, not just any dream kitchen, but an outdoor dream kitchen.... I was very jealous of what he was describing... But he wanted something that he and his family could enjoy together. We started to throw around different pizzas we have made. I told him of a pizza me and my daughters made together just days earlier. All he could say was "I need to try that!"
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying JarJar. After the very first time I talked with him on the phone I felt like I had known him all my life. He was that kind of guy, so nice, so gentle, so friendly, he just made you feel like family! One in a million!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Nabo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!! Gary loved those wings and would love seeing yours! I'm going to rename them "Scarbelly Wings"!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 28, 2012)

[

venison snacks with 16mm casings. Using the AMNPS and Pitmaster Blend that Gary Loved. Rest in Piece buddy. Ill post finished pictures when its done.


----------



## snowave (Oct 28, 2012)

For you, Scarbelly...

My first shot at smoked pork steaks... turned out pretty good.













IMG_6606.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6609.jpg



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6610.jpg



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6645.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6658.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6661.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012






Musta smelled good as some friends came by for a sniff













IMG_6584.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012


















IMG_6588.JPG



__ snowave
__ Oct 28, 2012






Cheers, Gary... RIP


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 29, 2012)

snowave said:


> For you, Scarbelly...
> 
> My first shot at smoked pork steaks... turned out pretty good.
> 
> ...




Looks great. Another one to make Gary smile.


----------



## fester (Oct 29, 2012)

IMAG0164.jpg



__ fester
__ Oct 29, 2012






SoCal  style tri tip in the MES watching the Sun fade into the Pacific. Rest in Peace Scarbelly.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> jarjarchef said:
> 
> 
> > So here is my Gary story:
> ...


I have to agree with both of you! When I was asked to be a Roll Call Moderator, Gary was right there to "hold my hand" with the first phone call. Certainly didn't feel like I had never met the man - it was like I had known him all my life. I didn't know about his passing until this morning, I did smoke some belly bacon I had curing - that TBS was for you my friend. He touched so many lives and has left us way too soon. Rest in Peace and know you will never be forgotten.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 005.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Oops, should be below













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 001.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Cheese waiting for smoke.













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 003.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Another Cheese Shot













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 004.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Cut and ready for Smoke













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 006.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Grandkids decorated Smoker ready for Butts













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 007.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Butts Smoking away













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 008.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Cheese into fridge cold smoker AMNS putting out Pecan smoke













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 009.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Ribs in with Butts













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 009.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Again













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 010.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Once more













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 011.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Ribs and first Butt out













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 012.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Mice have been at Butt













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 013.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Again













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 014.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Second Butt on top of remnents of Ribs













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 015.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Again













Scarbelly Memorial Smoke 016.JPG



__ dragonmaster194
__ Oct 30, 2012





Cheese all smoked and ready for Vac sealing

I am still learning how to post pics, the above pics should be below the text.

Here goes, Saturday I prepped 2 10 lb Butts for the smoke on sunday.  I used an adaptation of a Scarbelly rub.  Into the fridge for an overnight snooze.  Sunday morning early got the butts out and into the ready smoker.  I got 14 lbs of cheese:  4 lbs Tillamok med Cheddar, 2 lbs Kraft Extra Sharp, 2 lbs Kraft Sharp, 2 lbs Cooper Swiss, 2 lbs Cooper Colby Jack, and 2 lbs Cooper Montery Jack.  Got the fridge cold smoker ready.  Scar mentioned that he liked Pecan for smoked cheese, so I decided to use that to smoke the cheese.  Using the AMNS with pecan dust got it ready.  Preped the cheese, and the AMNS was smoking away, ready for the cheese.  The 2 racks of BB ribs were next.  got them ready for the smoker and put them in with the butts.  I had a pesky 20 MPH wind from the south to contend with, so I had to pay a lot of attention to the smoker.  I figured this was Scar reminding me that the tending of the smoker is essential to a good smoke.  I had a few problems with the new(to me) camera, but got it figured out for a few Q-view pics.

Sorry about this disjointed post, but I tried.  I hope this is a fitting tribute to Scar.  I also that the Pecan smoke and Hickory smoke got to him.  I am looking forward to trying that cheese, Scar favored Pecan smoked cheese, and when I let it rest a bit I will taste some in his memory, along with a good cup of coffee and a good cigar.  The butts were excellent, and the ribs were as well.  Those ribs were the meatiest I have ever smoked. 

Thanks for all your help Scar, meet you on the flip side.  Steve


----------

